# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Προβλημα με exciter RVR BLUES 30

## dimas

καλησπερα στο forum.
Αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με το exciter RVR BLUES 30 Εχει καει μαλλον το 
τροφοδοτικο του,ετσι μου ειπε ο τεχνικος μου που το ειδε αλλα δεν καταφερε να το φτιαξει γιατι δεν βρισκει τα ανταλακτικα.Πηρα τηλ.στην εταιρεια που αντιπροσωπευει την RVR στην χωρα μας και μου ειπανε οτι θα χρειαστει αρκετος καιρος να μου το φτιαξουν (δεν μου ειπαν συγκεκριμενα..κατι μηνες μου αφησαν να εννοηθει..αν ειναι δυνατον!!)επειδη το μηχανημα το χρειαζομαι εστω και σαν εφεδρικο,υπαρχει καποις ηλεκτρονικος που μπορει να το φτιαξει αμεσα να του το στειλω?
ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενεια.

dimasb@in.gr

----------


## radioamateur

Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να το στείλεις στην RVR για επισκευή και πλήρη έλεγχο της συσκευής.
Για επικοινωνία
http://www.rvr.it/en/company.php

----------


## dimas

Καλησπερα.εννοεις την αντιπροσωπεια στην Ελλαδα?Εγραψα τι συμβαινει.κοινος μας εχουν γραμμενους!!!Οσο να το στειλω εξω νομιζω οτι δεν συμφαιρει και νομιζω πωσ δεν γινεται.
γι αυτο ψαχνω καποιον εδω αν μπορει να το φτιαξει.

----------


## her

Αν πράγματι είναι το πρόβλημα τα ανταλλακτικά τότε μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσει να στο επισκευάσει κανείς αφού κανείς δεν θα τα βρίσκει. Μόνο η αντιπροσωπεία που έχει επαφή με τη εταιρία κατασκευής θα μπορεί. Πες μας ποια ανταλλακτικά θες μήπως υπάρχουν  και μπορούμε να τα βρούμε.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητε dimas, 

Οταν εχεις RVR, επικοινωνεις με το εργοστασιο....

ΥΓ
Εχω ακουσει οτι χρεωνουν ακριβα τις επισκευες και οτι αργουν πολυ.
Ομως ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ, πως οτι και να τους ρωτησεις (τεχνικης φυσεως) ΑΠΑΝΤΑΝΕ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ.
Ελπιζω να μην χρεωνουν ακριβα τα ανταλλακτικα

----------


## ivir2

καλησπέρα φίλε μου,
το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ με ένα δικό μου και το έφτιαξα εύκολα με αντικατάσταση συμβατού τροφοδοτικού..
αν θέλεις μπορείς να το στείλεις..ivir2@in.gr το mail μου..
Γιώργος..

----------


## radioamateur

Ένας γενικός έλεγχος & επισκευή από τη μαμά RVR είναι ό,τι καλύτερο;Έπειτα αν είναι σε εγγύηση και δεν το σκαλίσεις δεν νομίζω να πληρώσεις...τρελλά χρήματα το πολύ πολύ τα μεταφορικά.Σε κάθε περίπτωση επικοινώνησε με την εταιρεία για να σου πει πως έχει η όλη διαδικασία πριν προβείς στη όποια επισκευή.
Το exciter είναι εντός παραγωγής... οπότε το after sales service ελπίζω να σε κατατοπίσει.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Παιδια, sorry, αλλα εχω αλλαξει γνωμη.
Υπαρχουν τεχνικοι ή καλλιτερα ενας τεχνικος εδω στην θεσσαλονικη, που μπορει να βρει το προβλημα σε χρονο 0.

Οπου και να ειναι η βλαβη ...

Προσωπικα, δεν ηξερα, ειδα, εμαθα, και τωρα ξερω.

----------


## dimas

Γιωργο. καλησπερα.εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Ειναι κορυφη ο ανθρωπος.μου το εφτιαξε το RVR αμεσως.Λειτουργει αψογα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

*Φιλε ο τυπος ειναι Κορυφη, 
*
Για να καταλαβεις, ειδε το τεχνικο μανουαλ του ptx και μου ειπε μεσα σε ενα λεπτο,
"ρε συ, εχουν αλλαξει το μοντελο στο ταδε και στο ταδε σημειο .... και εκαναν και ... μπλα μπλα μπλα¨" (κινεζικα πραγματα για εμενα).
Για να μην σε κουραζω, βρηκε την βλαβη (ενα χαλασμενο "πραγμα" που η διασταση του ηταν 1/4 φακης)
 μετα βρηκε ενα αντιστοιχο στα ανταλλακτικα που ειχε και τσαφ ... ετοιμο.

Και μιλαμε για μια πλακετα, ιδια με motherboard pc.

αααα, καποια στιγμη ειχα κλειστο τον ηχο, και νομισα οτι ειχα προβλημα με την καρτα ηχου. 
Τον παιρνω τηλεφωνο, και μου λεει ελα, παω εκει, βλεπει την λαθος ρυθμιση και λεει
 "ΚΡΙΜΑ ρε γαμωτο, και ελεγα οτι θα ασχοληθω με την καρτα του ηχου"  :Blink:

----------

